# Barbara Leean x kovachii



## ehanes7612 (Mar 26, 2013)

it has a white 'birthmark' on other side of the left petal ..looks like a faded color spot on this side..so, hoping its not genetic


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 26, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## tomkalina (Mar 26, 2013)

Beautiful! I love the color.....


----------



## jjkOC (Mar 27, 2013)

Nice symmetry!


----------



## wjs2nd (Mar 27, 2013)

Nice shape and a great shade of pink.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 27, 2013)

I guess this was another of those plants that was supposed to be in NYC!! 
Well played sir! 
Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 27, 2013)

Way nice Ed.


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 27, 2013)

nice shape and form! what is it's size?


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 27, 2013)

Ron-NY said:


> nice shape and form! what is it's size?



on the small side 3.5 inches


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 27, 2013)

NYEric said:


> I guess this was another of those plants that was supposed to be in NYC!!
> Well played sir!
> Yay besseae hybrids!



one more to go :evil:


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 27, 2013)

ehanes7612 said:


> on the small side 3.5 inches


 I expected small with the cross. I wouldn't worry about the color spot being genetic....usually that is not the case


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 27, 2013)

BTW...the cross is named Phragmipedium Graeme Jones


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 27, 2013)

cool, thanks


----------



## phraggy (Mar 27, 2013)

Another nice phrag Ed.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 27, 2013)

Pretty color, and really good shape!


----------



## koshki (Mar 28, 2013)

Love that color!


----------



## Tom499 (Mar 28, 2013)

Lovely!


----------



## Heather (Mar 28, 2013)

Nice cross!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 29, 2013)

It's weird Thanh had these in Florida but I'm sure they (blooming sized) came from Hawaii. I wonder where from...???


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Apr 1, 2013)

Great flower with interesting colouration!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Apr 2, 2013)

NYEric said:


> It's weird Thanh had these in Florida but I'm sure they (blooming sized) came from Hawaii. I wonder where from...???



dont know


----------



## Carper (Apr 2, 2013)

Very nice symmetry and strong colour.

Gary
UK


----------



## eaborne (Apr 10, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Shiva (Apr 10, 2013)

All of the above.


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 15, 2013)

Definitely a keeper!:drool::drool::drool:


----------

